# Billiger Trick



## dialerfucker (12 Juni 2002)

Heute folgende frohe Botschaft in meiner Mailbox:


> Antwort an:     	<[email protected]>
> Von:            	<[email protected]>
> An:             	Kunden
> Betreff:        	Vorsicht vor Virus!  (Weiterleiten!)                                            8044RVNF1-185lzkU507-19
> ...



Ein billiger Trick mehr! :evil: antivirus.com ist die adresse von trendmicro...
PS.: das Downloadtool ist selbstredend von Mainpean... :bandit


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Juni 2002)

vom saulus zum paulus...
gestern war´s noch die porno-hacking-crew und heute ist´s das antivirus-team. wahrscheinlich kriegt man als sahnehäubchen über die teure leitung dann antivir von h+bedv angeboten...
wenn man genau hinschaut handelt es sich um antvirus.com - diese domain existiert tatsächlich, schaut aber nicht danach aus, als ob sich irgendjemand dort für missbrauch in deren namen interessieren würde...


 :3d:


----------



## dialerfucker (12 Juni 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
Hi,
antivirus.com interessiert sich schon dafür, es gibt da eine Anschrift um  Spammüll mitzuteilen: [email protected] ...Wieder einmal ärztliche Grüsse an Andreas und sein Peterle, die damit ja überhaupt nichts zu tun haben...:bandit


----------



## Freeman76 (12 Juni 2002)

Hi,

hier wurde aber nicht der Absender Antivirus vorgetäuscht:

an*tv*irus.com - es fehlt das I!!!

Die Mail ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Spam. Hier ist wieder ein typischer Domainvertipper registriert worden. Da gabs doch mal ein Urteil, oder? Also was für die Rechtsabteilung von Trendmicro.


----------



## Heiko (12 Juni 2002)

Nicht nur eines...


----------



## Frust (13 Juni 2002)

*Viele Wege führen nach .....*

Müssen das sehr nötig haben, scheinen sich auf Vertipper zu spezialisieren: :splat: 

http://dailerhilfe.de/

http://dailerschutz.de/


----------



## Heiko (13 Juni 2002)

Wenn Du alle Domains registrieren willst, die irgendein Schwachkopf für seine Zwecke zu Deinen Lasten mißbrauchen könnte, bist Du arm bevor die Homepage an den Start geht...


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2002)

@Heiko

das ärgerliche ist, daß das keine Schwachköpfe sind, sondern diese Leute sich ja mit diesen Einträgen die
Möglichkeit schaffen wollen, auf irgendeine Weise, in der Regel unseriösen Methoden, 
wenn nicht sogar kriminellen an das Geld von "Otto Normalverbraucher" zu kommen"  :evil: 

Und da das offensichlich in einer ganzen Reihe von Fällen auch klappt, haben die immer genug Geld übrig,
um sich jede Menge neue Domains zu verschaffen!  :evil: 

Im Wettlauf zwischen den ehrlichen und unehrlichen haben leider meistens die zweiten  die Nase vorn!


----------

